

Biggest news you’ve never heard: Earth isn’t warming  - ars
http://features.csmonitor.com/discoveries/2009/10/10/biggest-news-youve-never-heard-earth-isnt-warming/

======
JCThoughtscream
I thought we were past all the definitional bullshit behind the global warming
vs climate change fiasco? The theory of human-caused climate change doesn't
call for a steady year-by-year, much less season-by-season, increase in
temperatures everywhere. It does, however, call for dramatic extremes - early
crop-killing winters here, prolonged droughts there, and some truly monstrous
hurricanes in the years to come.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Importantly, it also doesn't mean the entire globe will warm. Something as
major as this could be to climates will likely throw some weird outcomes in
certain places, including cooling

(iirc, the Gulf Stream dissipation theory that was going to stop the flow of
warm water up the Atlantic, resulting in a cooler Europe, has been disbanded,
but that's the level of uncertainty involved here).

------
joubert
What is Christian Science?

~~~
jacquesm
I don't have much truck with religion, but the csm is actually a pretty good
paper.

~~~
joubert
Don't know the paper - will check it out. But why is it called Christian
_Science_?

~~~
jacquesm
It's an old name, see: [http://www.allaboutcults.org/christian-science-
monitor-faq.h...](http://www.allaboutcults.org/christian-science-monitor-
faq.htm)

